# STORMONT CHISELS



## Toscageoff (19 Apr 2010)

Greetings

My LOML has inherited her father's tool box which includes 5 firmer chisels marked "Stormont Sheffied"

Does anyone know anything about this Company - my guess is turn of century as they were originally her Grandfathers but I have been unable to find anything on Google

Thanks in advance


----------



## Boz62 (19 Apr 2010)

I've got a couple of firmer's by them, also from my late Grandfather. I similarly found out nothing about them, just the odd one for sale on the 'bay. . But they seem to hold an edge well so I'm happy to keep using them 

Boz


----------



## Klaus Kretschmar (19 Apr 2010)

Toscageoff":1cqmdwga said:


> Greetings
> 
> My LOML has inherited her father's tool box which includes 5 firmer chisels marked "Stormont Sheffied"
> 
> ...



A German site tells that Stormont existed under "Stormont, Geo." 1902 - 1950 in Sheffield, 124 Fritzwilliam St. 1950 -1973 the company changed in Stormont, Archer Ltd. keeping the same address in Sheffield.

It was listed as an edge-tool manufacturer.

Klaus


----------



## AndyT (19 Apr 2010)

The few that I've got are excellent. 

There was someone with a lot of new old stock on ebay recently but it's all gone now.


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Apr 2010)

I have a couple - they're very good indeed.


----------



## Woodski (6 May 2013)

Have to agree with a previous poster that they shape up and grind well; hold a good lasting edge too. I'll be hanging onto mine till they're ground away..

I tend to use the really old worn out ones to make special job tools


----------

